# 90 240sx ka24e HELP PLEASE!!



## 240justin (Jul 29, 2008)

It starts fine and runs as long as you keep rpm up say above 1700 but cuts off
when i start to let it idle down.Any help is greatly appreciated.
Justin


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The IACV assembly, might need cleaning. There could be a lot of powdered carbon in it which would prevent the AAC valve from moving freely.


----------



## 240justin (Jul 29, 2008)

any other idea what it might be,I tried that & its still the same.
thanks for the response!
Justin


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

There may be a major vacuum leak in the intake system. Check the intake manifold nuts to make sure they are tight. Also check the intake plenum bellows at the throttle valve and at the MAF for cracks or loose clamps.


----------



## 240justin (Jul 29, 2008)

I'll ckeck that today.Thanks for the help.
Justin


----------

